# Back yard surprise



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

I finally went out last Friday. Looked very hard where finding 300 a day was the norm 3 years ago. We found a total of 108. The biggest surprise came after the hunt. 
My Grandmother told me years ago that she found morels growing where she had been dumping the "soak" water.
Sure enough, Friday I found 26 nice size morels under a crab apple tree where I have been dumping the soak water for a few years now.
It sure made me miss my "Granny" who started me hunting so many years ago.
I'm going to try to attached a photo of 4 nice ones...in the back yard.
Clay-NW Arkansas


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

I was expecting to hear that you were doing better than ever Clay. Interesting that your spots aren't doing as well as usual. Were there dying trees there that no longer are producing? I've had a number of places that one year might produce a 100 and then nothing the next year. Usually that has happened next to dying elms or fallen cotton-woods. I've been putting my scraps and pieces next to an ash tree in my back yard for years and am still waiting for it to produce. I could go for some in my back yard since the closest I've found more than 2 of the big yellows is 60 miles away. I have a Lions Club meeting in Harrison on Sat so I hope to find some on the way up or back to Stuttgart. Good luck!


----------



## df4f2 (Mar 28, 2013)

I typically always look under sycamore trees here. Yes it seems when the trees die or fall over, that area does not produce.
Old fruit trees (apple) have also paid off for me, but again when they die the area no longer produces.
But I think that is why I like to hunt so well. the mystery of it all.


----------

